# Sodium Percarbonate



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Just wanted to correct what I told you about the algae killer powdr Sodium Percarbonate that I gave away Sat. night. The correct amount is 1.5 tablespoons per 100 gals.

Here are two threads about it:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/56101-new-algae-killer.html
http://www.barrreport.com/general-plant-topics/4816-new-algae-killer-chemical-yes-its-very-cheap.html

Hope it works for you!


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

AH! haha...I hadn't done the treatment yet because I haven't had time for the water change. But that info makes a difference. Thanks again for the miracle powder!


----------

